# Wonder Woman has new costume!



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Good Grief! DC gave her a new costume (designed by Jim Lee). She has pants and a jacket. So, where are the after market parts for the Moebius kit?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

LOL, I wouldnt hold my breath on that one!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/06/30/dc-comics-gives-wonder-woman-a-makeover/?hpt=Sbin


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats the ugliest superhero outfit I have seen in a long, long time. YAWN


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - to me that looks like a teenage punk kid!:drunk:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

What was wrong with Red, White and Blue? Is it not PC anymore to display the colors of the flag? That is why the costume was designed that way in the first place and what the character stood for!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

What really has my you-know-whats in a knot is that they are reinventing her origins again! Now, she's an Amazon who was taken from Paradise Island while the rest of the Amazons were being killed.

Note to DC and to Hollywood - PLEASE STOP "REINVENTING" MY CHILDHOOD!!!

End of Rant...

Larry


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ewww, not good at all


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It sucks.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

*Yawn*

The only thing about this news that really bothers me is that J. Michael Straczynski is writing this rotten new story. He's the creator of _Babylon 5_, possibly my favorite sci-fi series, and so I expect better of him.

The new origin story sounds bad. Heck, the ONLY memorable story about Wonder Woman I ever read was her origin, and the classic WWII origin was my favorite. George Perez gave her an interesting update in the '80s, but still, Wonder Woman has few memorable villains or classic stories. Her best appearances for me were as part of the Justice League.

But really, I could care only a little less. I haven't bought a Wonder Woman comic in at least 20 years and that obviously won't change.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well you know the costume sucks when someone has to tell you its Wonder Woman... At least Batman, in all his various incarnations, has always been recognizable as Batman...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

They tried to "Mod" her up in the '70's (Something those at DC who are making the change fail to remember; "She has worn the same costume for 60 years" to paraphrase them!). They went back to the original design within a few short years. Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I doubt DC has the slightest intention of making this a permanent change, although it'll probably stick with it if this somehow catches on. Spider-Man doesn't wear black anymore (does he?), Superman Red/Superman Blue is pretty much forgotten.

A couple of changes have stuck, such as the long pants and black cape introduced for Robin in the '90s, and Batman's darker costume of the last few years ... but those changes didn't stink, and also weren't really huge alterations in the characters' traditional appearance.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

RSN said:


> They tried to "Mod" her up in the '70's (Something those at DC who are making the change fail to remember; "She has worn the same costume for 60 years" to paraphrase them!). They went back to the original design within a few short years. Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it!


 
That is EXACTLY what I was going to say, then... I read that you'd beat me to it! So I'll just say...

*DITTO!*


- GJS


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Chinxy said:


> OK - to me that looks like a teenage punk kid!:drunk:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


My first impression was that she looks like a cross between a punk girl and a Sunset Boulevard hooker. Blecch.

Looks like the comments are running about ten-to-one against the new outfit.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe they just want to get rid of the character and this was the quickest way to do it - new origin and tacky outfit.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

It's the reason I kind of stop reading comic books, they have, for me
seem to have lost something. I remember when the Uncanny X-Men
first came out in 1975, before Marvel went hollywood. Now that was
a great time for "heroes in ink". Wonder Woman is just another victim
of the times. Hey you would look at her with the classic outfit on and
go "Hey Baby, How's it going"! She would look at you, smile, then kick
you Butt! Now that's WW.

fortress


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

What's really bad is that it doesn't even look like a modern update to me. This is the kind of thing superheroes wore in the 1990s.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe, in a year or so, Moebius could offer a Wonder Woman "refit."


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*That new costume sucks in so many ways...

Z
*


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oh my God! They changed a fantasy character's fantasy outfit. It's the end of the world and my last security blanket!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Wonder-Ho


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I predict when the comic book sales tank, they'll change it back.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fortress said:


> Wonder Woman is just another victim
> of the times. Hey you would look at her with the classic outfit on and
> go "Hey Baby, How's it going"! She would look at you, smile, then kick
> you Butt!


But not before spending a considerable amount of time bound and restrained in various ways, including frequently getting tied up with her own lasso. Everybody knows that Wonder Woman is one kinky chick! :devil:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It reminds me of what Clark Kent dons in Smallville. While I enjoy the series I keep hoping to see him in suit from a traditionalist viewpoint. Superman looking like someone from The Matrix just doesn't cut it. Maybe Welling has a contract because he is embarrassed to be seen in tights! But I am holding out hope that by the final season next year we will get the "real" Superman. This does the same thing to WW. I don't read comics but did as a kid and have to say I think I liked the old style of character and suit better. The new psycho superheroes doesn't work too much for me. While more realistic I think I prefer simpler times. There should be the classic superhero types for the kids and the psychologically complicated for the adult readers.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Speaking as an adult, I enjoy both kinds of stories, but I prefer the classic versions I read as a kid.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm not crazy about the new outfit, nor do I despise it. but my familiarity with WW pretty much is limited to the TV series of old. Lets face it; we're guys and it's always nice to see a shapely woman's bare legs! Look at it this way...Wonder Woman IS a woman. And you know how much women love fashion and varying their looks. Maybe this new costume is simply one of several that we'll end up seeing.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahhh, As the old saying goes, if its not broke, dont fix it. I dont think the new look will last long.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Wonder Woman's costume is just fine, why is it that JMS has to screw everything up. B5 was awesome, but ended boring. The direct to DVD 'movies' were garbage. His comic career is jeered by most of those who follow the hobby closely. I won't buy/read/watch a Wonder Woman who's eschewed the red, white, and blue for street clothes. That's what secret identities are for.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and this is why we REALLY need a "tossin' your cookies" smilie here...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

"Well isn't THAT special!" It's 2010 let's cover her entire body with, hmm, lets see... clothes?!! Crap!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Tiberious said:


> why is it that JMS has to screw everything up. ... His comic career is jeered by most of those who follow the hobby closely.


Gwen Stacy's retconned affair with the Green Goblin, and subsequent birthing of his offspring, is pretty much the worst thing I've ever seen done to a fictional character by a creator. It made me cry bitter tears.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I was toitally against the new origin, then I read an interview with JMS. In the new story Diana is smuggled off the island by her mother's guards while the island is under attack and the Amazons are being slaughtered. She is then taken to America where the guards raise her and train her in the Amazon ways. Meanwhile she is also growing up in modern America and learning the ways of our society. Exposing her sel to her people's customs and that of modern society.
This kind of makes sense for an update of her origin and it might not suck. Only time and JMS' writing talents will tell.

OH YEAH! The new costume totally blows big honkin' chunks. Jim Lee is a talented artist but he really lacks as a designer. I still hate those goofy googles he put on Catwoman. Back to the drawing board, Jim.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

The fact that they changed it isn't an issue for me, though I have always liked her previous costume.
The problem is is that the design does in fact "blow chunks", it looks hideous and since she is a woman then she should have a better fashion sense then that. She needs to get some input from Black Canary or even PowerGirl, Donna Troy etc etc etc. The Martian Manhunter has a better looking outfit.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

northjason said:


> Gwen Stacy's retconned affair with the Green Goblin, and subsequent birthing of his offspring, is pretty much the worst thing I've ever seen done to a fictional character by a creator. It made me cry bitter tears.


Heavens, I didn't know about that. OK, I'm convinced, JMS was a one-trick pony. And even B5 was only really good for about three seasons. It started poorly and ended with a whimper.


----------

